# prob. mit Norton personal Firewall 2003



## Squizz (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Ich hab ein großes prob. mit meiner Notron personal Firewall 2003.
Und zwar kann ich mit der Firewall keinen Online Radio hören.
Wenn ich in das .jpg auf der Hompage klicke, müsste ein Popup mit dem Radio kommen.
Es rührt sich aber nic...nicht im IE 6, Opera und firefox...nirgens funktioniert es. Und bei allen anderen usern funktioniert es wunderbar.

Hier die Seite ( www.toyoida.net ), bei der der Web-Radio aufzurufen ist. Einfach nur anklicke, dann kommt der Radio (nur bei mir nicht).

Bitte um Hilfe!
Danke im voraus.

mfg
Squizz


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

Die beste Lösung:
Norton deinstallieren, CD in den Papierkorb werfen und möglichst schnell in die Mülltonne leeren.
Wenn du das gemacht hast, liest du dir die folgenden 2 Threads durch und verstehst sie (notfalls mehrfach lesen). Wenn du sie verstanden hast, handle danach. Als Belohnung funktioniert das Radio ohne Probleme und dein PC wird zusätzlich noch relativ sicher. Viel mehr Sicherheit geht für einen einzelnen PC nicht, und schon garnicht durch Software von Norton oder ZoneLabs. Dann lieber n Schälchen weihwasser auf den Monitor. Ist eifnacher zu 'pflegen' und schützt sogar noch besser.

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=659560
http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=584714


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Dann lieber n Schälchen weihwasser auf den Monitor. Ist eifnacher zu 'pflegen' und schützt sogar noch besser.*


Die beste Lösung die ich bis hier und heute gelesen habe, muß ich mir unbedingt merken,
abspeichern und brennen.
*BRAVO MCIglo*


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

Das klingt bei dir etwas sarkastisch, ich meins aber völlig ernst!
Ein Schälchen Weihwasser installiert im Gegensatz zu Norton und Co. keine neuen Sicherheitslücken auf ein System.


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Dezember 2004)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich meins aber völlig ernst!


*Ich auch,*
und ohne einen Krümel Sarkasmus etc.. *schwöre*


----------



## Squizz (29. Dezember 2004)

danke an alle!

Also ich hab von den Kaspersky Antivirus und Firewalls gehört...sollen angeblich sehr gut sein...
was sagt ihr dazù?


----------



## gothic ghost (29. Dezember 2004)

Squizz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> danke an alle!
> 
> Also ich hab von den Kaspersky Antivirus und Firewalls gehört...sollen angeblich sehr gut sein...
> was sagt ihr dazù?


Egal, lies mal


----------



## MCIglo (29. Dezember 2004)

Kaspersky AntiVirus ist definitiv der beste. Seit Version 5 ist er auch extrem leicht zu konfigurieren und braucht nur unwesentlich Systemresourcen.
Für AntiHacker gilt das gleiche wie für alle DFWs -> Nutzlos


----------



## Nohh (30. Dezember 2004)

northorn ist schrott
hatte das produkt auch mal! und war der sehr unzufrieden.

hol dir antivirus, popup blocker und google blocker hab ich und kann trozdem i-net radio hören einfach Strg taste gedrückt halten wenns popup sind wie bei manchen radios und so werden sie deaktieviert!  

hier der download: Hier klicken zum schauen und saugen!


----------



## Squizz (30. Dezember 2004)

danke für eure hilfe. hab jetzt die FW deaktiviert...
aber ich komm drotzdem nicht zum Radio. Er ignoriert mich einfach.


----------

